
Hard disk hacking (2013) - Fletch137
https://spritesmods.com/?art=hddhack
======
yashinm92
Previous Hacker News discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8665865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8665865)

------
mtanski
Great hack and great writeup.

Since part of this work was originally done back in 2013 it seams like some
vendors have started experimenting with hard drives with direct Ethernet
connection. Some folks I know have even gotten access to prototype models to
hack on. This is fascinating to me because I love messing around with
distributed systems and I think this will open up a whole new world of
possibilities.

------
kelvin0
This article is the reason why I read HN. I admire the author's persistence
and cleverness, but also the writeup is very good and gives a clear glimpse
into each step. Bravo!

------
majortennis
a hard drive, an apple :D

